
Microsoft: Our strategy with Silverlight has shifted - Flemlord
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/microsoft-our-strategy-with-silverlight-has-shifted/7834?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+zdnet%2Fmicrosoft+%28ZDNet+All+About+Microsoft%29&utm_content=FeedBurner+user+view
======
contentvoid
Proprietary client side solutions don't make any sense with the advent of what
is being called HTML5. Apple's refusal to support RIA platforms on iOS is just
accelerating their demise.

------
Timmy_C
Remember back when Silverlight apps were actually written in JavaScript?

